# How I make flied lice



## Ron Evers (Feb 24, 2014)

First I stir-fry the veggies.  




I then I add the rice



And then a beaten egg with soy sauce


----------



## Designer (Feb 24, 2014)

My method:

Fry cabbage in butter and olive oil
add onion
add cooked rice
add meat (typ. chicken)
add salt, pepper, hoisin, and anything else that it might need.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 24, 2014)

Designer said:


> My method:
> 
> Fry cabbage in butter and olive oil
> add onion
> ...



Cabbage Eh, never heard of that in flied lice.  I like cabbage in slaw or cooked.  

Have you tried bubble & squeak?  Here is a link to one recipe of many on the net.

Bubble 'n' Squeak Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2014)

A Vietnamese lady, the mother of one of my son's classmates, told me her recipe for fried rice. I had had hers several times, and my son kept calling it, "The best fried rice ever,"  and I admit, hers was excellent. She told me the secret was two-fold; first, to soak the rice for a few minutes in water, and then multiple changes of water, until the water "runs clear". I admit, I was ignorant of that tip, and it IMMEDIATELY led me to much better rice straight out of my rice cooker machine. her second admonition was that the rice should be cooked the NIGHT before, and allowed to "dry out a bit" by being left uncovered in the refrigerator. She cautioned me NOT to place plastic wrap over the bowl, but to just put it uncovered in the fridge on a "big plate", by which she meant a platter. She told me then to fry the rice in a FLAT pan, and not a wok, with oil, and to dump the rice out, and then cook the scramble eggs SEPARATELY, and then re-introduce the fried rice.

Following those tips; well-rinsed, not-starchy rice; well-dried cooked rice; and cooking the scrambled eggs separately, has made my fried rice better than it ever was. I love to cook. Anyway...three years ago, I made this fried rice and gave some to my neighbor, Shiu, who is from China. She payed me the highest compliment. She and her husband both work at different Chinese restaurants in the area. I gave her half a batch to try out, to see what she thought. The next night she came by and said, "My husband reeeeelly like you rice. He ask me , 'Your restaurant get new chef? His rice really good!' ".


----------



## runnah (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes day old rice is the key to good fried rice. Keeps it from getting too soggy.

That being said I never have the patience or forethought to cook it the night before.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 24, 2014)

You guys are totally lost. I think you were looking for "The Food Forum". This is The Photo Forum. I think?? LOL!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 24, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> You guys are totally lost. I think you were looking for "The Food Forum". This is The Photo Forum. I think?? LOL!



Methinks it is the just for fun forum.   That is why you will find me here, as photography for me is for fun. Heck, the only folk who see my shots are are on the net.  

As for "aged" rice, that is what I use.  I will cook up a large batch of long grain rice, divide it into serving size for the two of us & freeze it in baggies.


----------



## AlanO (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok, I know this... 


Heat a little olive oil in a pan an add thinly sliced fresh garlic
once you get that nice garlic aroma add diced onions followed by veggies
pull the precooked rice out of the microwave and add in
raw egg thrown into the mix 
a dash of sesame seed oil is a must

add shrimp or some thick cut bacon if it suites you

Homemade Kimchi on the side tops it off....


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes, the key is left-over rice.
Everything else is just filler.

We had rice for almost every meal, so there was always excess rice in the fridge which could be used in fried rice ... never used rice that was just cooked.
Oh, and since I am Japanese we always had short grain rice (Our Branded Products ? Organic & Conventional), I personally never really liked long grain.
Kikoman soy sauce is a must ... and shiitake mushrooms ... keep the mix dry, as too much moisture will just mush up the rice.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes, day old rice is a must.  We always use leftover rice and meat in ours.  Like dxqcanada I grew up with rice everyday, if we didn't have rice you would think the world was ending with the fit my Mom would throw.  Being from a Thai background we always have long grain (though I do make short grain occasionally).  This thread has made me hungry.  

Also, great pics!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 24, 2014)

How do you eat that long grain stuff with chopsticks, it doesn't stick together ?


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 24, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> How do you eat that long grain stuff with chopsticks, it doesn't stick together ?



We use spoons!  I hate going to restaurants here (the US) because I always need to ask for a spoon.  I don't know how anyone can eat rice with a fork.  I can eat any meal with a spoon or spoon and fork and only use a knife when eating steak (use the spoon as a knife normally).  When I was younger and lived in Thailand a regular waiter we had at a Chinese restaurant tried all year to teach me to use chopsticks but I never got the hang of it.  One of my Dad's friends can eat his soup with chopsticks which can be interesting to watch...


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 24, 2014)

I order in.


----------



## Designer (Feb 25, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > My method:
> ...


"This is a great way to get the kids to eat cabbage."  LOL!  This is how my wife was raised.  My grandchildren also, come to think of it.

Yes, we Iowans do things somewhat differently.  In my version, there is about as much cabbage as rice after the cabbage gets cooked down.  Maybe you shouldn't try to imagine how we cook around here.  There are some dishes that are only seen in Iowa. (thank goodness)


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 25, 2014)

Derrel said:


> A Vietnamese lady, the mother of one of my son's classmates, told me her recipe for fried rice. I had had hers several times, and my son kept calling it, "The best fried rice ever,"  and I admit, hers was excellent. She told me the secret was two-fold; first, to soak the rice for a few minutes in water, and then multiple changes of water, until the water "runs clear". I admit, I was ignorant of that tip, and it IMMEDIATELY led me to much better rice straight out of my rice cooker machine. her second admonition was that the rice should be cooked the NIGHT before, and allowed to "dry out a bit" by being left uncovered in the refrigerator. She cautioned me NOT to place plastic wrap over the bowl, but to just put it uncovered in the fridge on a "big plate", by which she meant a platter. She told me then to fry the rice in a FLAT pan, and not a wok, with oil, and to dump the rice out, and then cook the scramble eggs SEPARATELY, and then re-introduce the fried rice.
> 
> Following those tips; well-rinsed, not-starchy rice; well-dried cooked rice; and cooking the scrambled eggs separately, has made my fried rice better than it ever was. I love to cook. Anyway...three years ago, I made this fried rice and gave some to my neighbor, Shiu, who is from China. She payed me the highest compliment. She and her husband both work at different Chinese restaurants in the area. I gave her half a batch to try out, to see what she thought. The next night she came by and said, "My husband reeeeelly like you rice. He ask me , 'Your restaurant get new chef? His rice really good!' ".



Sell the cameras

buy a wok, or flat pan I guess

and get cooking !!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 25, 2014)

Egg should go first.



Don't argue with me.  I am Asian.


----------



## Amocholes (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm glad that I don't live with you! My waistline couldn't take it.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2014)

Amocholes said:


> I'm glad that I don't live with you! My waistline couldn't take it.



We just got back from the gym, an hour work-out @ least three times a week.  I am 140 lb & my wife 131 lb.  I still am trying to get rid of a gut.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Egg should go first.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't argue with me.  I am Asian.



I just improved on that by beating together egg & soy & adding it last.  No chunks of egg in finished dish.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 25, 2014)

I end up adding way more veggies.  Corn, peas, broccoli, cauliflower etc.  Basically a stir fry with rice


----------



## Designer (Feb 25, 2014)

I've used peppers, mild and medium, red for color.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2014)

Designer said:


> I've used peppers, mild and medium, red for color.



There are sweet red & green Jalapeno peppers, onion & brown mushrooms in the above mix.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 25, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Egg should go first.
> 
> Don't argue with me.  I am Asian.



The Asian guy is right.
Egg first, then the stuffing, then the rice.


----------



## Designer (Feb 25, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Egg should go first.
> ...



Not arguing, but I am questioning.  Since eggs don't take a lot of cooking to be cooked, why start with the eggs?  

Also; what is the "stuffing"?  

I get the recommendation to dry the rice, and I have never attempted to use freshly-cooked rice, but I am curious as to what all goes in and when?

In my example above; cabbage (I know, sacrilege) takes time to cook down, so I start with that.  Then the onions take the next longest, so in they go.  Then vegetables such as snap peas, bean sprouts, etc, take very little cooking.  The rice I would like browned and crispy, so I tend to cook it a fairly long time.  I like it to be so crispy that I need to scrape it off the bottom, and it comes off in little sheets.  

So let's say if I wasn't going to use any cabbage, what goes in first, and so on?


----------



## sashbar (Feb 25, 2014)

OK, I will try Ron's recipe mixed with Derrel's tips. Must be nice.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 25, 2014)

"There is no such thing really as professional chefs anymore, given the pervasiveness of pots and pans."

~ Robert Mark


----------



## weepete (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not usually organised enough to cook my rice the day before and have found that you can use rice that's just been cooked but it needs to be cooked perfectly or even slightly under cooked to work well. It works best if you rinse the rice well beforehand and cook it in a pan with lots of water (at least 5 times more water than rice). I cook it for about 5 mins, drain and cover with a tight fitting lid and leave it for 10-15 mins. The rice then partially boils, part steams and the heat left in the pan dries it out a bit too. Then I fry it in a well seasoned steel wok (since I got a traditional wok I'll never go back to non stick) in a bit of oil (not olive oil though that doesn't get hot enough). Then I add Kikkoman soy sauce and cook for a bit. Then it comes out of the pan and I'll scramble the egg and break it up (I like lots of egg in my rice and some big chunks too!) And then back into the wok with the rice and combined well. 

I like it with chilli chicken which is basically just chopped up chicken thighs, soy sauce, lots of garlic, ginger and lots of fresh chopped chilli


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2014)

Weepete "I like it with chilli chicken which is basically just chopped up chicken  thighs, soy sauce, lots of garlic, ginger and lots of fresh chopped  chilli".

That sounds good to me but I would have to hold the soy sauce as my wife is not fond of it.  I could add it on my plate or add some hot sauce - yes some hot sauce.


----------



## weepete (Feb 25, 2014)

It's tasty Ron, I just use a splash to season the chicken but you could just put in a wee bit of salt instead. The stars of that dish are the chilli and the chicken so that's the main flavours that should stand out.

I've got a bottle of stuff called "Glasgow Megadeath" which is a hot chilli sauce mainly made with habenero chillis, that gives it a nice kick and a slightly different flavour if I want it really hot.

I also use in a soup I make that's an approximation of a dish I had in Thailand. It's a kind of clear very spicy chicken and mushroom broth with fresh basil, mint and corriander and chilli. I poach an egg on top too!


----------



## acparsons (Feb 25, 2014)

That's fried rice you plick!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 25, 2014)

Oyster sauce


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2014)

acparsons said:


> That's fried rice you plick!



No offense was intended but I now realize, thanks to a private message, it may have that result.


----------

